
It’s Time to Kill the Casual Interview - dconrad
https://medium.com/@dconrad/its-time-to-kill-the-casual-interview-42717f078f62
======
pmmeyourjobs
This is going to lead to: 1\. Nepotism 2\. People getting started in the
industry are put at a disadvantage 3\. Life will be even harder for minorities
in tech.

~~~
dconrad
Quite the contrary. Informal interviews provide no real information and cause
interviewers to fall-back to stereotyping and unconscious bias. Formal
interviews, done right, provide real data.

